# Alternatives Bild anzeigen



## budking (28. Juni 2004)

Guten Morgen
bin gerade dabei eine HP mit Webshop zu schreiben. Jetzt sollen zu den Produktinformationen noch Bilder hinzugefügt werden. Die Links zu den Bildern werden dynamisch anhand der Artikelnummern erzeugt. 
Mein Problem ist, dass ich noch nicht für alle Produkte ein Bild habe, also erscheint bei Produkten ohne Bild dieser Kasten mit dem dem x. 

Ist es möglich das der Browser bei nicht vorhandenem Bild, einfach ein alternatives Bild anzeigt, ich würde dann einfach ein Bild nur mit Hintergrundfarbe machen, oder dass der Browser einfach garnichts anzeigt.

Vielen Dank.

Markus


----------



## Lord-Lance (28. Juni 2004)

Kommt ein wenig daraufan, wie das ganze aufgebaut ist. Ich gehe ma davon aus das du die Aritkelseiten dynamisch generierst. Somit könntest du allenfalls auch mit der im Einsatz befindlichen Serversprache eine IF Abfrage machen. IF Bild vorhanden DANN anzeigen, ANSONSTEN (Else) nichts anzeigen bzw. ein anderes Bild. Oder du löst das Brwoserseitig mit JavaScript. Müsste ansich auch mit einer IF Abfrage gemacht werden. Aber von JavaScript habe ich nicht gross ne Ahnung.


----------



## budking (28. Juni 2004)

Ich werde wohl in der Datenbank noch eine weiter Spalte mit dem Link aufs Bild anlegen. In der Spalte steht dann erst einmal immer der Link aufs das Bild in Hintergrundfarbe und wenn ich dann ein Bild habe schreibe ich den richtigen Link rein.


----------



## Karl Förster (28. Juni 2004)

Warum so umständlich? Wenn du sagst du benutzt eine Datenbank, dann wirst du doch zur Generierung der Seiten eine serverseitige Sprache wie PHP oder ASP benutzen. Da ich mich nur in PHP ausgekenne kannst du dort z.B. direkt abfragen ob das Bild da ist, so wie es Lord-Lance schon beschrieben hat. Einfach mal in der Doku nach der Funktion file_exists() schauen.


----------



## budking (28. Juni 2004)

Vielen Dank.

Arbeite noch nicht sehr lange mit PHP, kenne daher noch nicht allzuviele Funktionen.

Funktioniert aber einwandfrei.


----------



## Tucker (30. Juni 2004)

```
if (file_exist($file))
{
echo "<a href=\"...\"><img src=\"".$file."\"></a>"; /*... = Pfad zum Bild- sollte klar sein */
}
else
{
echo "<a href=\"...\">Leider existiert noch kein Bild</a>"
}
```

Müsste , werd aber wenn ich zu hause bin nochmal nach schaun, ob es noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt. Du könntest den Dateinamen ja auch in einer Variablen speichern und dann einfach überprüfen, ob die Variable einen Inhalt hat.


----------



## Fabian H (30. Juni 2004)

_onerror_ JavaScript Handler.

```
<img src="bild.png" onerror="this.src = 'alternativ.png';" alt="ein Bild" />
```


----------

